
PayPal, GoFundMe, and Patreon Banned Some People Associated with the Alt-Right - mido22
https://www.buzzfeed.com/blakemontgomery/the-alt-right-has-a-payment-processor-problem?utm_term=.icn28xRVW#.wrDayM2Lv
======
DarkKomunalec
China is also building a system to impede the politically disfavoured (
[https://www.technologyreview.com/s/602987/china-turns-big-
da...](https://www.technologyreview.com/s/602987/china-turns-big-data-into-
big-brother/) ):

“allow the trustworthy to roam everywhere under heaven while making it hard
for the discredited to take a single step.”

It's okay if private near-monopolies collude to do the same, though.

